# Dallas Jinx Jones



## JadeIcing

I can't say much right now because I am in shock. I just wanted to post this for now.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry Ali. {{{HUGS}} Binky free Dallas.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry for your loss. Saying good bye is never easy. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## JimD

Oh no!:cry2

I'm so sorry, Ali 

Binky free, Dallas...
...we'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra

Binky free, honey.


----------



## naturestee

Oh no! I can't believe it. I'm so sorry, Alicia. Many hugs for you!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Well Ali you heard my sobbing voicemail message to you, and we talked and cried for an hour, you know how i felt about him. I hope he comes to me tonight in a dream and gives me kisses


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No, Ali :tears2:. I am so, so sorry!

God Bless, Dallas 

Jan


----------



## Nela

Oh Ali, I'm so very sorry Man, what a shock. Sending you lots of love and hugs... I know therejust isn't much anyone can say... Hang in there.


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone. My eyes are blood shot and hurt like crazy. I can't say to much because my language right now is not pretty. We paid to have his ashes returned so I need to find a box for them.


----------



## jujub793

oh, i'm sorry you lost your Dallas, i know how hard it is to lose a bun, they take a part of you with them...:bunnyangel2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm sorry Ali.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbowallas Jinx Jones.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse

Binky free Dallas.
:feelbetter:


----------



## myheart

Ali, I am so sorry to hear you lost Dallas. I don't even know what to say because this is such a shock....

ray:Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way.

Binky Free at The Bridge Dallas. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

This is quite shocking. I'm thinking of you Ali.

Binky free Dallas:rainbow::rose:


----------



## cheryl

I'm sosorry Ali..

Binky free gorgeous boy..


----------



## hartleybun

:hug:thinking of you xxx Binky free Dallas :rainbow:


----------



## Bunny parents

I'm very sorry for your loss. :rainbow: RIP


----------



## Elf Mommy

Ali,

He really was so special. There will never be another Dallas. We are all going to mourn his passing. 

I hope the eggroll and crab rangoon therapy helped a little. Your mother is such a sweetheart for thinking of you like she did. She must be an animal lover, too.

What size box do you need for his ashes? Is this something I can do for you? I would really like to do so. Please let me know.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry, Ali. :sad:

Binky-free, Dallas!:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Ali,
> 
> He really was so special. There will never be another Dallas. We are all going to mourn his passing.
> 
> I hope the eggroll and crab rangoon therapy helped a little. Your mother is such a sweetheart for thinking of you like she did. She must be an animal lover, too.
> 
> What size box do you need for his ashes? Is this something I can do for you? I would really like to do so. Please let me know.



Thank you.

She was his foster mom. My love of animals come from her.

I don't think to big because he was only 3lbs. I am going to the Ren Faire and if I don't find something there we would love your help.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I'm so sorry :bigtears:


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, just let me know if you don't find something that speaks to you


----------



## JadeIcing

We will it means a lot.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ali, I'm so sorry  I haven't been on the forum in a few days and my heart absolutely sank when I saw the thread. RIP sweet Dallas, I always thought you were an extra cute RO bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing

I honestly want to forget rabbits, just walk away and forget. I'm not, I am actually taking in a new foster. Why not sure. I am ready to give up but still fighting to hold on to that love.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry.


----------



## JadeIcing

So I think today I will be picking up his ashes. Not a fun day.


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas,

Where do I start? I miss you so much. I know the boys do. I keep telling myself everything for a reason but having a hard time accepting that this time.

Your ashes are home and I know that you will be in our hearts but it just isn't enough. 

I am struggling so much right now and I feel responsible. I feel like I missed something.

So much more I want to say but just can't.

Love Mama


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## slavetoabunny

Aww.....such sweet pics of your little man!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:hug2: :heartbeat: :sad: :bawl: :cry2 :cry1: :cry4: :in tears: :bigtears:899E61BB-B25F-4CF0-5403-091B8C25D4E41.03.01


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

ok seriously i dont know what is up with these numbers with my posts!!! But the lil emotions you get how i feel


----------



## JadeIcing

I miss him.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

me too,lol, i cant look at the pics yet cause they make me sad and start tearing,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## jcottonl02

I'm so sorry Ali . I don't come in this section much because it hurts me so much, so I just saw this.

Binky free Dallas.

Jen


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. It is a sucky section.


----------



## TinysMom

This is the first time I've really let myself come in here...and I'm bawling at the pictures of him.

Unlike most of the forum - I actually got to meet Dallas - and he was just as cute (well - CUTER) in person than he looks in these photos.

I wish I hadn't looked...but his pictures just fit his personality so well...

Binky free little guy - cause I have a hard time picturing you resting in peace!


----------



## Maureen Las

I am really:bigtears: sorry also Ali ; I seldom go in here too. 
He was absolutely adorable


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you


----------



## Michaela

Haven't been on the forum for a while, but I remember Dallas, of course. I'm so sorry you lost him, Alicia. 
Binky free Dallas. Xx


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. It has been a rough time for us.


----------



## JadeIcing

Not handling this well.


----------



## SOOOSKA

:hug1:hug::hug2::feelbetter::kiss1::big kiss:

All for you.

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven

so sorry! It hurts so bad and it's the price we pay for all that love we get from them. The pain is worth all that love we get from them. It's just so hard. Sorry precious Dallas has gone to the bridge. I don't read this section often because it brings back the pain of my own bunny losses.

:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It's so hard losing a fur baby, but we can't imagine life without them. In a week, it'll be a year since Stewart left-time flies but doesn't make it easier.


----------



## JadeIcing

No it doesn't his loss is just so hard. I just want him back.


----------



## JimD

:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing

This is for your scrapbook Dallas.


----------



## Jynxie

I also don't come to this section a lot since I always end up crying, and this isn't an exception. I'm bawling my eyes out seeing those photos and reading that poem.

I'm sorry for your loss, everyone's loss.
He touched a lot of people, and I can tell he was a sweetie from the pictures.

Binky free Dallas.

-hug-


----------



## JadeIcing

Ty It means a lot.


----------



## JadeIcing

So working on your scrapbook. Almost done. How do I put everything you meant to us in it?


----------



## JadeIcing

This is the box for you so far. 



Your Scrapbook





































































































Last page I will ever do of you.


----------



## NZminilops

What a shock, goodbye Dallas, you cute little rascal.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I just had another meltdown on Tuesday. Every so often it is just overwhelming.


----------



## JadeIcing

Bad day. I am miss Dallas so much. I can't handle it. I don't want it to be a year he is gone. Can I just go back to the day before he left? Please??


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Alicia.

There are still some days when I have feelings like that too. I was at the shelter yesterday, and I helped a lady adopt a bunny. The bunny she took looked alot like Dallas.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you, I feel so lost.


----------

